

THQ details full extent of uDraw disaster - unstoppableted
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-02-02-thq-details-full-extent-of-udraw-disaster

======
DanBC
Manufacturers need to learn to release dev kit style software bundles, and set
up some community wiki / forum, to attract the interest of hackers.

